# He poops...wheen I pick him up.



## HedgieNewbie (Sep 17, 2008)

So its the first day and I understand he's nervious in unfimialr territory and all the like, but so far the only times he poops are when I pick him up. 

once when I was walking around a pet store picking up last min housing conforts.
once when he woke up from a nap and I was like hey let me hold you for a sec
and a third time when i was taking pictures.

honestly I don't care that much, he poops I catch it put it in his cage(litter box) and what not, just wondering if it is to be expected from a new babie, or what.


----------



## Kalandra (Aug 25, 2008)

Part of your answer is if he is a baby he will have less control over his bowels and will defecate more often. Entirely normal. They often will go less while on/with you as they become adults. However, even adults when just awakened will go on you sometimes


----------



## iamdbf (Aug 28, 2008)

I wish Jade pooped when she wakes up. It is always like a little less than 9 minuetes after i have her out. If i wake her up and put her back in the cage after picking her up, she goes to sleep bofore getting her...busines... done. Basically, she always poops on me during playtime no matter what i do. Suprisingly, when i first got her at i think 7 weeks old, i didn't have any problem with that for the first week. now... :?


----------



## AllQuills (Sep 19, 2008)

Yeah, Juni poops about 7 minutes after she's woken up...so I either have to wait for her in her cage or just face the fact that she'll probably poop on me soon. :?


----------



## Zalea (Sep 12, 2008)

Quentin loves to poop. I don't know how many times I've gotten a nice big present in my hand while I'm holding him. It seems like he likes to save it just for when you're playing with him. Although, I know that's not the case, that's the way it seems. I don't think you have anything to worry about. It's something very typical for babies. Sometimes it helps to wake the baby up and let them run around for a few minutes in a play area to take care of that before really handling or playing with them. That's one thing I've noticed, anyway. But yeah, it's just something babies do. I've heard adults get better about it, but since my first hedgie is still pretty young I can't say from experience.
Congratulations on the new baby, by the way!


----------



## heather (Sep 16, 2008)

Zalea said:


> Quentin loves to poop. I don't know how many times I've gotten a nice big present in my hand while I'm holding him.


That totally made me LOL. Snuffy is 4 mos old and craps all the time, especially right after I wake him up. The breeder told me that babies poop a lot. Theres nothing you can do about it except hope it doesn't stink or smear. Yuuuuuuuuuuuumy.


----------



## PixiesExoticHedgies (Sep 4, 2008)

Well.........they do make poopie suits for BIRDS.....
maybe someone could design one for a hedgie! 

:lol: ROFLMAO


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

A poopie suit... what an absurd image that puts in one's mind!!! :lol:


----------



## PixiesExoticHedgies (Sep 4, 2008)

Those poopie suits for birds are AWESOME! 
http://www.flightquarters.com/how_to.htm

I could put one on my bird, and not have to worry about him pooping on my shoulders. They have a little pocket in the bottom, where you can change the disposable pads (either a cotton make-up pad or a folded tissue).

[attachment=1yhz6lyv]Keiko2007.jpg[/attachmentyhz6lyv]

[attachment=0yhz6lyv]Parakeets.jpg[/attachmentyhz6lyv]
*Now, WHY couldn't someone with sewing skills make something like this for hedgies?*


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

Well I've got the sewing skills but I know my hedgies would NEVER speak to me again if I dared make something like that for a hedgie. :lol:


----------



## nikki (Aug 28, 2008)

omg those are too funny!!...we're lucky, our Macaw always goes back to his cage to do his business. In the 3 years we've had him he's only messed away from his cage when he wasn't able to get back to it for whatever reason.


----------

